# Jennette's pier - 2011



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Things have been VERY quiet about Fishing Reports from the new Jennette's Pier . . .

Can folks please contribute their own experiences they have had fishing there ?

Thanks !


----------



## the pyromaniac (Oct 9, 2011)

I haven't fished their facility since 1994. Sorry... :-(

Maybe that just proves what you were saying......


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

spot and blues were there 2 days ago..more of a museum gift shop than a pier..just did a walk out with some friends...terrible design on the end of the pier for drum/king/cobia fishing...just my .02


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

There have been a lot of fish caught on that pier that I know of, it's just that often times the only way the people inside know about them in order to post on their web site is if they are told about them. 99% of the fishermen I know are very secretive about what fish they have caught and where and when. So if those actually catching the fish on Jennettes aren't telling the people inside, they can't post it!


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

chris, why you say the end isnt for kingers and drummers? Whats up with it


----------



## bsa0720 (Jul 7, 2011)

I fished there sat morning from 6 till 830 and caught blues every cast, well actually every drop beside the pier because they were hanging around the pilings. Proly got 15 or so and lost just as many. Came back in the afternoon and stayed till 9 but it was real slow. A couple skates and one small shark. Missed a good spot run earlyier in the day.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I fished Jennette's on Sept 20th. We were at the end catching dusky after dusky on cut chunks of bluefish and craoker for bait. Then out of nowhere the guy next to me hooked into a screamer. We all knew it wasnt a Dusky. Ended up being a 50" Red Drum with a 29" girth. It was a crazy team effort to get it in the net and hauled up on the pier. 
I have pics of it but not sure how to post them. I can email them if someone wants to see.


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

I have fished the Jennette's Pier six times this season, 3 Spring and 3 Fall. It is a brilliant design and will be a center of activity for many generations. Salute to the state of NC, they really got one right on this facility. As to the fishing, when the weather and wind is right you will catch as many fish as anywhere else. The productivity will be typical,but the fisherman fishes in greater comfort. Anyone who has the opportunity to fish or visit the pier should drop by. The good points are too numerous to run through,just get there.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> I fished Jennette's on Sept 20th. We were at the end catching dusky after dusky on cut chunks of bluefish and craoker for bait. Then out of nowhere the guy next to me hooked into a screamer. We all knew it wasnt a Dusky. Ended up being a 50" Red Drum with a 29" girth. It was a crazy team effort to get it in the net and hauled up on the pier.
> I have pics of it but not sure how to post them. I can email them if someone wants to see.


that was me actually lol i wasn't even gunna fish that moring till my friend told me that there were a few caught the day/night before.. i been fishing there constantly for the last week and its been slow to decent for bottom fishing (spot, croaker, mullet etc..), nothing on the end but duskies and a hand full of skates


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

if a king/cobe/drum/whatever is straight down in front with any incoming waves/current you wont be able to see it well if at all to net or gaff or even control it,good luck pulling a net from under it up and over it with any incomin wind with a fish in it...cement im talkin about is down fairly low, and sticks out a good ways...theres lightpoles wayy to close to the end for casting if the pier ever gets crowded near the corners(think how bad sandbridge was for lefties before they moved the light on the end)...the building on the end doesnt leave much room for gear if theres quite a few guys fishing, if ya put your stuff in front of it ya cant cast(looks as though anyone with a long drop may have trouble even if the pier was empty),put ur stuff behind it ya cant see it (easy for stealing) ...just think with that much money involved maybe they coulda asked someone who actually pier fishes for even just a tiny bit of input for the end...instead of lettin some rich guy screw it up. 

not saying fish wont be caught, or havent been, but a little more thought and input from actual local fishermen and that place could have been great. ill keep on fishing my same old piers


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I fished Jennettes pier back when it was a "fishing pier"! Any body old enough to remember those days and what we caught back then will understand! I believe I caught the last "big" one right before she went down. It was well over 400 pounds and 12 feet long!
I doubt you"ll see that again from the Tourist pier it is now.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

ncsharkman said:


> I fished Jennettes pier back when it was a "fishing pier"! Any body old enough to remember those days and what we caught back then will understand! I believe I caught the last "big" one right before she went down. It was well over 400 pounds and 12 feet long!
> I doubt you"ll see that again from the Tourist pier it is now.


*Hate ta sayit,but I'm old enough...*  

I am in doubt you'll see any sharking done there,it was always considered THE shark pier,as was Frisco and Rodanthe.. Caught both drum and kings off that pier,so it's in a good spot.. As far as what Chris said,no doubt strange design.. imho though,most fish are netted out of or near se corner with ne blowing during drumtime,so that should work.. King or cobe could give some problems if you can't getem to the corner.. Looked as though there was casting room,but then again it wasn't crowded when I took a look at it either...


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

cobia_slayer said:


> that was me actually lol i wasn't even gunna fish that moring till my friend told me that there were a few caught the day/night before.. i been fishing there constantly for the last week and its been slow to decent for bottom fishing (spot, croaker, mullet etc..), nothing on the end but duskies and a hand full of skates


Man that was amazing to watch. Can you tell me what rod/reel combo you have? I'd like to get a set-up like that.
By the way, I got a great picture of you holding it. If you want I will to email it to you. Send me a PM.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

1BadF350 sent me this pic of the big drum to post. One sweet fish! Gotta say I wish it was me!


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Congradulations C.J.! Rhat is one beautiful fish!


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Man that was amazing to watch. Can you tell me what rod/reel combo you have? I'd like to get a set-up like that.
> By the way, I got a great picture of you holding it. If you want I will to email it to you. Send me a PM.


thank you.. ithe rod is a St. Croix, i believe a PSRC120XH2. i got it from a friend who had it wrapped, so i got a good deal on it lol. the reels is a Daiwa Saltist STTBG30H..



lil red jeep said:


> 1BadF350 sent me this pic of the big drum to post. One sweet fish! Gotta say I wish it was me!


thanks man!


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

ncsharkman said:


> Congradulations C.J.! Rhat is one beautiful fish!


thank you dave!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice to see that. I'll be down Saturday and my house is with in spitting distance of the pier.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

OK- I'll bite.........what pray tell are you all calling "Duskies" in NC; I have heard of Dusky Dolphins and Dusky Sharks, but this is a new one on me???opcorn:

CC


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

CarolinaChuck said:


> OK- I'll bite.........what pray tell are you all calling "Duskies" in NC; I have heard of Dusky Dolphins and Dusky Sharks, but this is a new one on me???opcorn:
> 
> CC


duskies=dusky=shark lol


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks- I have heard folks call sharks "Mr. Brown" before, but I could see some calling them duskies. I have lived here in NC for 13 years and it never seems to amaze me at the colloquial verbage of the Carolinas. I still sometimes feel like I am paying my "Yankee Tax" and I am from the wild-wild west.

Ya all are killing me(or Texan: All ya all)
CC


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Thats not "colloqial verbage". The name is actually Dusky shark [carcharhenis obscuris]! It is a requium shark native to most east coast waters. They range from 5 pounds to 800 pounds up. Mr. brown is a reference to a "brown' shark or sometimes known as a sand bar shark.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

ncsharkman- PM sent


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

Carolina chuck - PM sent


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

CJ Atleast i showed up "on time" with the bait that mornin. Haha you'll never live that one down !!


----------



## tbird6971 (Jan 16, 2010)

As far as the pier itself it can get a bit overwelming trying to throw 8&bait with all the tourist walking around and people trying to spot fish between the heavers. The end design sucks for net/gaffing fish but i was told by one of the engineers the only reason its like that is because the pier was origionally gonna be 500 feet longer before they ran out of money and the "concrete lip" is where the next section was suppose to connect. All in all i belive once the dredging is done it will be a productive pier. And ive also seen several sharks over 6ft caught off the pier this year. Thats my opinion based on my experiences there this year.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Funny how the reports from the piers never mention red drum being caught. Why is that?


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

phillyguy said:


> Funny how the reports from the piers never mention red drum being caught. Why is that?


Its a very hush hush kinda fishing. You wouldn't want a whole bunch of people coming and crowding you while your catching fish, would you? Its a lot more fun with like 5 or 6 people than it is with 40 or so


----------



## obxfisherman (Feb 4, 2011)

The biggest problem is the sightseers IMHO.They request a $2.00 donation,but the vast majority of people don't pay a dime,resulting in overcrowding.They get in the way of the paying customers,who are trying to fish.Hopefully they'll get that situation under control,so that it'll be a win win for the business,generating income and create a better environment for the fisherman.Several experienced anglers from the Outer Banks and Nags Head Piers have started to fish there.Several big drum have already been landed by some of the well known drum fisherman.The pier has a few issues,but it's a very nice facility with great potential.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

My question would be: Did they catch any last thursday and friday of last week???


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"friday of last week??? "

I am with DD I want to know if that school moved South from that other pier and how fast did they move.

Also I would like to know where on Hatteras they will be tomorrow?


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

They will be off the end of Avon Pier.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, what do you know, 26" red caught at the pier this AM. SSSSHHHHH! See you tomorrow!


----------



## JohnDecker1 (Oct 14, 2011)

just did a walk out with some friends.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> My question would be: Did they catch any last thursday and friday of last week???


they caught them at avalon and nags head, not jennette's


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

cobia_slayer said:


> they caught them at avalon and nags head, not jennette's


 that is what I'm getting at..... Seems right now they are catching a few of those local fish,jmho,it is going to take time for the structure around that pier to settle in.. Imo it is probably going to be the best drum pier up that way,with time.... Get a few fatback out there it should stir it up for ya,structure or not...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sleepyhead said:


> They will be off the end of Avon Pier.


 Too early...


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Too early... [/QUOTE
> burp, cough, burp keeps walking, yep too early, mainly north


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

drumrun said:


> Drumdum said:
> 
> 
> > Too early... [/QUOTE
> ...


----------

